# Projekt: automatisierte Anwendung für die Bürokommunikation mit Hilfe von VBA!



## breee (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Aufgabe bekommen, wo ich nicht weiß wo ich anfangen soll bzw. wirklich überhaupt keinen Schimmer habe. Deswegen bitte ich hier einfach mal um Hilfe, Tipps, etc.
Die Aufgabe:

*Erstellen einer automatisierten Anwendung für die Bürokommunikation mit Hilfe von VBA.*
Eine der Hauptaufgaben in der Bürokommunikation ist die Erhöhung der Effizienz im Rahmen der Ablauforganisation. Das schließt die Verbesserung von Routinearbeiten mit ein. Sich wiederholende Vorgänge gilt es zu strukturieren, mit dem Ziel, diese auf ein Informationssystem zu übertragen und zu automatisieren..
Daraus ergibt sich folgende Aufgabenstellung:

Fertigen Sie eine *automatisierte Anwendung (Application in VBA)* für die Verbesserung der Routine arbeiten im täglichen Geschäftsprozess mit Hilfe von Office-Anwendungen.

1. Suchen Sie dafür eine praxisrelevante Anwendung in dem Umfeld verwaltungstechnischer oder betriebswirtschaftlicher Aufgaben. Begründen Sie dazu kurz ihre Wahl.
2. Erstellen Sie die Automation für den ausgewählten Prozess.

Enthalten soll Ihr Projekt in der *Textverarbeitung:*
Im Schriftsatz: Dokumentvorlage, Benutzerdefinierte Symbolleiste mit Startfläche für das Starten des Projekts, Textmarken und Autotexte

Erhalten soll Ihr Projekt in der *Tabellenkalkulation:*
Im Tabellensheet: Formeln und Funktionen, Benutzerdefinierte Symbolleiste mit Startfläche für das Starten des Projekts

Im *Formular:*
Optionsfelder/Kontrollfelder, Textfelder (mehrzeilig), Kombinations- und Listenfelder, Schaltflächen

Im *Programmcode:*
Deklarierte Variablen, Funktionierender Code, Kommentierung der Programmierzeilen (Remarks).

Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar, da ich keinerlei Ahnung von VBA habe und auch keine wirkliche Idee für eine "gute" Anwendung. =/


----------



## Yaslaw (11. Januar 2011)

Klingt nach einer Schul-/Kursaufgabe.
Normalerweise bekommt man Schulaufgaben wenn man den entsprechenden Kurs besucht. Dann hat man aber nicht keinerlei Ahnung davon.


----------



## breee (11. Januar 2011)

War halt am Anfang von VBA krank und bin dann halt nicht mehr hinterhergekommen.. deswegen seh ich bei VBA kaum durch :/


----------



## Yaslaw (11. Januar 2011)

Nun gut.... Aber Punkt 1 der Aufgabe musst du wirklich selber finden. Das hat noch nichts mal was mit VBA zu tun.


> 1. Suchen Sie dafür eine praxisrelevante Anwendung in dem Umfeld verwaltungstechnischer oder betriebswirtschaftlicher Aufgaben. Begründen Sie dazu kurz ihre Wahl.


Dann können wir dir dort weiterhelfen wo du nicht weiter weisst.
Wenn dir jemand die Aufgabe lösen soll. dann gehört das in die Stellenangebote.


----------



## breee (11. Januar 2011)

Danke schonmal für deine Hilfe. Also ich würd es gern selber machen und ich glaube auch kaum, dass jemand diese Aufgabe unentgeltlich für mich lösen wird. Da ich noch knapp 2 Wochen Zeit dafür habe, denke ich mal, dass ich das mit etwas Hilfe schon hinkriegen werde. 

Also meine erste Idee ist, dass das Unternehmen Roh-/Hilfs-/Betriebsstoffe für die Produktion von bestimmten Waren brauch und ich dann in Excel eine Tabelle mache mit den verschiedenesten Waren und was für Roh-/Hilfs/-Betriebsstoffe das Unternehmen dafür braucht/hat bzw. bestellen muss. Dann werden die fehlenden bzw. benötigten Rohstoffe in einer Bestellung in Word automatisch erstellt. 

Was haltet ihr davon? ^^


----------



## breee (21. Januar 2011)

hallo,

hab mal 2 fragen dazu, hoffe mir hilft jemand! 

1.) Bei der "benutzerdefinierte Symbolleiste mit Startfläche für das Starten des Projekts" würde ich ja normalerweise ein Makro aufzeichnen und das in der persönlichen Makroarbeitsmappe speichern. Allerdings werde ich ja mein Projekt weiterschicken und da ist ja meine persönliche Makroarbeitsmappe nicht vorhanden, wie macht man das nun?! 

2.) Kann mir einer den den Code zeigen, um in Excel per Schaltfläche ein Worddokument zu öffnen? 

mfg


----------



## Yaslaw (24. Januar 2011)

Google, 2ter Treffer beim suchen nach 'vba open word document'
http://www.mrexcel.com/archive/Office/19023.html

Und mit Startleisten im Excel kenn ich mich gar nicht aus. Ev. kannst du das Ding als Add-On erstellen und in den Ordner
'C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OfficeXY\XLSTART' ablegen. Diese Excel-Fiels werden bei jedem Start von Excel geladen.


----------

